# Surging in orange zone??



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ever since the new app was pushed out a couple of weeks ago, I keep seeing what I think are false or "ghost" search indicators in orange and yellow zones. Is anyone else seeing those? Are those truly false surge indicators or can you, in fact, get surge pricing in orange and yellow areas??


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

The app is letting you know that their is an increase in riders. Sometimes this leads to a surge coming on, but is not always the case. 

Never chase the surge.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

In our market, it will turn orange to indicate that the demand has lowered and it starts dropping soon after.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Supposedly orange means an increase in demand yet I've had the entire city of Atlanta in orange and not one ping...go figure..lol!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ours will turn orange, but still show surge...this is when the multiplier is about to drop


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

As near as I can tell, it's a false image. I've never actually gotten a search multiplier fair from a non-red zone. I hope they fix it because it's very annoying.


----------

